

WordPress For webOS - mikecane
http://webos.wordpress.org

======
aaront
Thought I should chime in here and say that the video demo is a bit laggy
because he's using the Virtualbox emulator of webOS 3.0, which doesn't have
the greatest performance.

~~~
gecko
I was wondering about that. But that's something Apple got right, and that HP
needs to fix immediately: if your product demos--of great products, no less--
are jittery and laggy, then you have a problem.

Not that I honestly feel the situation's a whit better with Android...

~~~
aaront
Well, pre-release hardware was pretty hard to come by. I'd imagine performance
fixes to the VM image are also coming. Even webOS for phones was sluggish in
the VM.

------
inthewoods
Great stuff - maybe webOS can fly - it desperately needs app support!

